# Someone looking for a ride



## dirtbroker (Jul 26, 2007)

I ve got a new sled I need to get familiar with. I live inland and primarily bass fish although I have fished offshore quit a bit, but am an admitted novice when it comes to the bays. the weather forecast for the lakes I like to fish does nt look all that inviting for the next couple of days and I'm considering pulling this rig on down to poc. The forecast looks to be a bit rough Thursday and Friday but improving for weekend. I'd be interested in 1 or 2 guys that have some bay experience that would like to go after some specs and reds
Chip in on gas, ice, and bait
I've got a 22' blue wave. 225 hp Suzuki. I think we can run pretty much where we like
I'm 58, sober, and a serious fisherman. Suggestions ?
Thanks
Gary


----------



## BackwaterDrifter (May 25, 2011)

I'd like to get out with you, I would share expenses no issue


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*Fishing Bud who knows Bill and Jimmy....*

I live in Galveston, been fishing west bay for 5 years. I know a few spots and know how to fish the jetty's. My boat was taken by IKE. But have been fishing with friends in their boat. I am a Crewboat captain that works two weeks on the boat and have a week off. I would love to fish with you and pitch in on expenses. Tuesday to Thursday i am free this week. Call me if you want to go. Victor 832-704-0687


----------

